
Show HN: Steak Token – The First “Proof-Of-Steak” Cryptocurrency - madame_BOV
https://steaktoken.com
======
madame_BOV
Hey all, founder here. Steak Token is the first "Proof-Of-Steak” Ethereum
token (you “mine" it by posting pics of the steak you eat). Steak Token is for
red-blooded crypto enthusiasts who are tired of fast-talking ICO founders
pushing hard-to-grok tech. So, please get this token and make America steak
again. Thank you.

